# Recommendation for Treat Bag With Compartments?



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd like an easy access treat bag that will also hold my cell phone, keys, and a clicker. If I can get a ball in there, that would be great, but I realize I'm moving into luggage territory with all of that. 

Any suggestions? Being a woman, I don't care if it looks girly. 

Thanks!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, laugh if you want... but I totally use a fannypack w/waterbottle holders I got for $9 at Walmart. I can't find it online, but here's something that is designed *like* it: Outdoor Products H20 Field Waist Pack: Bags : Walmart.com

The one I have is just plain black, and has two open-topped pouches on either side for small water bottles (included). I take out the water bottles. Treats go in one, and a pair of tennis balls in the other. The poop bags, my phone, keys, brush, anything else I'm training with goes in the middle part, which is zippered closed and has multiple inner compartments. I got mine a few years ago, so it may no longer be made. It's by "Outdoor Products"... I wonder if it's still out there on the shelves at some Walmarts, I see them in my all the time. They do come in pink!

It's not 'approved dog training attire' but it works darn well for my purposes. If you're not a fan of looking dorky with a fanny pack this probably isn't for you, though! 

EDIT:Found it on Amazon! [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Outdoor-Products-1233WM000-Mojave-Waist/dp/B001LZ85TQ[/ame]


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

marbury said:


> OK, laugh if you want... but I totally use a fannypack w/waterbottle holders I got for $9 at Walmart. I can't find it online, but here's something that is designed *like* it: Outdoor Products H20 Field Waist Pack: Bags : Walmart.com
> 
> EDIT:Found it on Amazon! Amazon.com: Outdoor Products 1233WM000 H2o Mojave Waist Pack: Sports & Outdoors


Well at least you're not likely to run out of treats!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I ended up buying a training vest because the bait bags could never seem to hold quite enough lol.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Training vest here too.


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to get a fanny pack. I travelled all over Europe with one in the eighties, so I guess I'm not opposed to looking like a dork.  I can put all the extra stuff in the main compartment, and access the treats in the front zipper pocket.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use a training vest, mostly for tracking. I can fit my articles, food, keys, flag and a reward toy. 
This has been such a hot summer, I've hardly used
it during obedience.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok.. may sound funny but it's my favorite that I have come across so far.. I met someone at a training course that had one of those home depot type "aprons" with like 3 huge pockets in the front. Seemed perfect for a cellphone, keys, treats and a ball.. since that's what I was looking for too.. lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've use a 99 cent nail pouch...and it washes up nice.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have this bag and I absolutely love it: Clean Run: Rapid Rewards Training Pouch



> Rapid Rewards Training Pouch
> Doggone Good
> Doggone Good has been known for their bait bags since they first opened their doors. The Rapid Rewards Training Pouch is their newest training bag and is designed for serious dog trainers. This is a top-flight piece of gear, with a roomy main compartment and loads of features that make the Rapid Rewards Training Pouch useful for training, hiking, outings, or anything that comes up while enjoying life with dogs.
> 
> ...












It's large enough for a ball, and I usually toss my cell phone in there when I take a dog for a hike too. It does not come with a belt, I have several old treat bags with broken hinges and I just re-used a belt from one of those. I believe you can buy a belt separately if you don't have one to use, or you can just clip it to your pants or a pocket.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

This is what I just ordered. Leerburg | 3 Pocket Training Apron

I plan to get a vest later... although I'm not sure at what "age" I'm going to need it.


----------



## Maika (May 11, 2012)

Jo_in_TX said:


> I think I'm going to get a fanny pack. I travelled all over Europe with one in the eighties, so I guess I'm not opposed to looking like a dork.  I can put all the extra stuff in the main compartment, and access the treats in the front zipper pocket.


Er what is a fanny pack ??, someone from Europe here


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Maika said:


> Er what is a fanny pack ??, someone from Europe here










Amazon.com: Fanny Pack with Cell Phone Pocket by Everest: Clothing


----------

